# Hot Deals on TC3, TC4, Losi XXX-S New Old Stock Parts



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

Alot of VTA racers are recycling some of the best touring cars ever made, TC3's, TC4's, & Losi XXX-S's. IRS still has old new stock parts for these cars but supplies are limited.

IRS is blowing these parts out at hugh savings to racers. They can be found at www.TeamIRSrc.com then click on the closeout page.

PayPal is not yet activated so please use CC's or money orders for payment.

Regards,
Dave Irrgang


----------

